# what is the second plug of my video card for ? (Matrox Me)

## doublehp

I got several

00:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 2064W [Millennium] (rev 01)

They all have a second externam HD D-Sub plug, and I wonder what it is for. The only pages that mention it are http://www.priceminister.com/offer/buy/1218519/Matrox-Millenium-MGA-Adaptateur-graphique-MGA-2064W-PCI-2-Mo-WRAM-VIVO-Carte-graphique.html and http://www.dooyoo.fr/carte-graphique/matrox-millenium-mga/detail/ (sorry for french, but I really did not find any other site telling about it)

They also say about a third plug, maybe internal ? too lame to open the box.

Any way, do any one what these plug are for ? how to access them ? are these features supported by any linux things ?

Just in case they do interesting things, I may use them in some projects soon  :Smile: 

what ever they are for, I may need them for any thing.

Good night, day, evening, morning, whatever  :Smile: 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

One output is VGA (analog, 9 pins) for CRT monitors and TFT monitors.

The second one (25 pins) is a digital output; for TFT monitors.

----------

## doublehp

You are mistaken: my has neither SUB-D 9 pin plug, ni DVI, but two SUB-D HD plugs, one 15, one 25.

Further more, digital outputs did not exist by the time this card was manifactured !!! DVI have been created after AGP, whereas Matrox Me 2064 was released way before AGP.

So ... I am still waiting for a proper answer.

FWI: http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/directron/dvifig10large.jpg is a DVI, http://ersonelectronica.com/images/640-SUBD9.jpg is a SUB-D 9, when my MAtrox has http://www.dataip.co.uk/Reference/SubD15P.gif (cant find a pic for SUB-D HD 25; a bit like http://www.ba-electronics.com/images/dhd-44hs.jpg but with 25 instead of 44).

----------

## troymc

Actually, that 2nd one should be a 26-pin DSub.

It's for Composite output & audio input.

The manual for that beastie is here: http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/corpo/support/manuals/mill/milleng.pdf

Interestingly enough, they claim you can dual-monitor that card. But you'd need to find/build the correct cable.

(I believe it goes from that d-sub connection out to the composite BNC connectors & RCA audio connectors.)

The third plug they're talking about is most like the internal VGA feature connector.

troymc

----------

## yngwin

If it is 26 pins in 3 rows, then it is a Media XL input/output connector. If it is 25 pins in 2 rows, then it is a VGA Feature connector. You can't really dual-monitor that card, it simply doesn't have enough memory. You could possibly connect two monitors getting the same image on both, but how useful is that?

----------

## doublehp

Talking about memory, some Matrox Me have been sold with 2MB; that is enough for 1024-8b or 800x600-16b ... thus, 4MB are enough for similar dual screen, but I dont think the chipset have bandwidth for this in practice.

The 25 plug has two raws of 9, and one of 7. In the french docs, this plug is called IDC.

The 26 pin is an internal HE10 (like IDE or floppy connectors, but twice 13p).

Thanks for PDF; reading it atm.

----------

## doublehp

After a glance at the PDF:

- the doc says I dont know how to count pins on SUB-D ... and the SUD-D is 26 (9+9+8 ?), and HE10 is 25 ... 

- I am likely not to be interessed by the feature connector, but still, I will not refuse any peace of info

- I may be interessed by Media XL Input/Output Connector; any one know the tipical use of it and softwares that can support it under Linux ?

troymc the second external is an input and output connector, but for YUV and composite, not for VGA, and after quicj glance, I can NOT confirm the second plug can output a different "desktop" than first one (thoug, it includes 3 video inputs AND 2 video outputs).

----------

